# Hi from the EU



## wildvenison (Sep 25, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Just thought I say hello for you all, I'm very glad I found this forum so I can learn good tips from here.
I live in the EU and I'm a passionate hunter, butcher, farmer... love creating new things using wild deer, boar etc.
Hope I can share some of my experiences with you all as well.


----------



## mike243 (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome home, this is a great site to share and learn new methods. They host pictures here so it's simple to add them. Looking forward to your adventures


----------



## DRKsmoking (Sep 25, 2021)

Hello from Nova Scotia,
 Glad you found this place. Great place to show and tell.

David


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome from Western Pa., glad to have you!


----------



## smokin peachey (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome from central PA. I look forward to seeing your post.


----------



## wildvenison (Sep 25, 2021)

mike243 said:


> Welcome home, this is a great site to share and learn new methods. They host pictures here so it's simple to add them. Looking forward to your adventures





DRKsmoking said:


> Hello from Nova Scotia,
> Glad you found this place. Great place to show and tell.
> 
> David





GATOR240 said:


> Welcome from Western Pa., glad to have you!





smokin peachey said:


> Welcome from central PA. I look forward to seeing your post.



Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome wild, it's good to have you here. Just remember, we like pictures. Without them, it didn't happen...

Anyway, I'm sure that there's much that you can teach us and with so much talent, knowledge, and experience on this forum, you might even learn a thing or two... Just don't be shy about asking questions and there is a "SEARCH" feature that can also help you if need be...


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 25, 2021)

Greetings from Mississippi! Look forward to your post and hopefully pics of your corner of the world. 
Jim


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY


----------



## Wurstmeister (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum Wild from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.
John


----------



## Steve H (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome from NY!


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga!


----------



## bauchjw (Sep 25, 2021)

Welcome! Looking forward to seeing EU style!


----------



## wildvenison (Sep 26, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Welcome wild, it's good to have you here. Just remember, we like pictures. Without them, it didn't happen...


 thanks and ot seems better to learn a another new skill too... photography lol


----------



## wildvenison (Sep 26, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Greetings from Mississippi! Look forward to your post and hopefully pics of your corner of the world.
> Jim





sawhorseray said:


> Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! RAY





Wurstmeister said:


> Welcome to the Forum Wild from South Carolina's Thoroughbred Country.
> John





Steve H said:


> Welcome from NY!





912smoker said:


> Welcome to SMF from SE Ga!





bauchjw said:


> Welcome! Looking forward to seeing EU style!


Thanks again!  will do my best to share photos here


----------

